# I Found Kelligrrl!!



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 23, 2007)

She's running out the door with the money bag labeled "Bulge Profits"!!

View attachment wheres kelligrrl copy.jpg


This was a fun game!!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 23, 2007)

...I took some of those photos...do I get any royalties or some of the "loot?"

:bow:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm sure we can work something out when the book is finished!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my English degree... Need a ghost writer?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 23, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my English degree... Need a ghost writer?



Are you sure you still have it? "Kelli" may have made off with that too.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Are you sure you still have it? "Kelli" may have made off with that too.



Damnit.... All those years of college.... GONE!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 23, 2007)

This definitely made me laff . . .


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 23, 2007)

I've heard the concept of Ghost Writing before, yet I have forgotten the full extent to which Ghost Writing can go. Thus, I will state that I may need a Ghost Writer, simply because I lack the necessary literary and vocabulary skills to convey my stories.

Now does this mental impediment require a Ghost Writer, or would it be better to have a secretary. Because I suppose in my mind a Ghost Writer would be someone to help with the process of creativity, and sorta be like...well, the person who fills in the gaps you can't figure out yourself, or helps you fill in the gaps. 

I think I may have the concept all screwed up. I'm gonna look up Ghost Writing and get back on here later with my findings, and my decision based on those findings.

Later.

PS: This is my entire thought process for one thought...now imagine at least two or three dozen of these running through my head at any one given nano-second and you have the reason why I need help sorting my own stories out.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 23, 2007)

you tellin' me you never got any of the booty...er...i mean loot and you took the pictures?? ....that's a shame LOL :doh: 




Mikey said:


> ...I took some of those photos...do I get any royalties or some of the "loot?"
> 
> :bow:


----------



## Zoom (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll ghost write for anyone, but only after I'm dead.


----------



## Tim_FA (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG....that was hilarious Bruce 

...But, I'm sure she meant well.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tim_FA said:


> OMG....that was hilarious Bruce
> 
> ...But, I'm sure she meant well.



whats that saying? something like "the road to hell is paved with good intentions."


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 23, 2007)

That show Ghost Writer was cool :/


----------



## fatlane (Jan 23, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> She's running out the door with the money bag labeled "Bulge Profits"!!
> 
> View attachment 14205
> 
> ...



post moer pix plz tanx


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 23, 2007)

I found my VCR remote! I had left it in my nightstand


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 24, 2007)

Rar I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 24, 2007)

fatlane said:


> post moer pix plz tanx



Here you go. It was quite happy to have found it. Woohoo! I'll be watching my old Raiders of the Lost Ark tape tonight.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 24, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> That show Ghost Writer was cool :/



Oh, man, when I was a kid-nerd I thought that show was the shiznit.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jan 24, 2007)

I think a ghost writer is when you dress in leather and your head lights on fire, and you ride a flaming motorcycle in service to the devil or something like that.

....Might be Ghost RIDER.*

And I'm sure Kelly meant well. It just went hideously wrong and many people were wounded.

-Tychondarova

*Note: This is a comic book reference. If you don't know it, please don't point out that I'm a gigantic nerd.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 24, 2007)

Eh, she's probably off somewhere making out with Waldo.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahem....

According to the not so credible Wikipedia... _"A ghostwriter is a professional writer who is paid to write books, articles, stories, or reports which are officially credited to another person...While the role of ghostwriters has long been a well-kept, embarrassing secret in the publishing industry, in the 2000s, it is becoming more common for celebrities who have published autobiographies or memoirs to acknowledge the assistance they got from their ghostwriters."_

So basically, when you're too stupid/busy to write you're own shit... You pay someone else to do it for you and then take all the credit.

BTW... When I was a kid, I loved the show Ghost Writer too. Nothing like a cheesy mystery to get a nerd going.


----------



## Accept (Jan 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> BTW... When I was a kid, I loved the show Ghost Writer too. Nothing like a cheesy mystery to get a nerd going.



That show was at its peek while I was involved in TAG. So at the time I didn't think it was just us nerds who loved it, but everyone. In retrospect, given that it was in TAG, that may not have been the case.


----------



## BTB (Jan 24, 2007)

On a more serious notion, could please someone scan Bulge 4-7 for us


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 24, 2007)

All you'd have to do is just go to the 1001 Yahoo groups or myspace pages based on her. I never saw an issue of Bulge but I'm told that it was a bunch of photos xeroxed and stapled together.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 24, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I never saw an issue of Bulge but I'm told that it was a bunch of photos xeroxed and stapled together.



It also contained some fiction (wrote a story for the zine which ultimately wound up on Dim's Fat Magic page instead), a few small articles and some graphics (a coupla nice pieces by Bigggie, if memory serves) along with the Kelligrrl pics, though, of course, those last were the big draw . . .


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, man, when I was a kid-nerd I thought that show was the shiznit.



Ummm... when you were a nerd? Since when has that changed?


----------



## weetabix (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you seen Kelligrl's MySpace? Her account number is 98250206


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here you go. It was quite happy to have found it. Woohoo! I'll be watching my old Raiders of the Lost Ark tape tonight.



oh man thats so cool i luv teh remmote and how its face looks so slender


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think that's really her.

_"That's another nay-nay!" - John Pinette_


----------



## BeakerFA (Jan 25, 2007)

weetabix said:


> Have you seen Kelligrl's MySpace? Her account number is 98250206


 
Even if it isn't kosher, as the total absence of new pix would suggest, it still serves as a very nice tribute to Kelli.. and her Friends space is quite a handy who's-who of MySpace BBWs and SSBBWs.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 25, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> you tellin' me you never got any of the booty...er...i mean loot and you took the pictures?? ....that's a shame LOL :doh:



At that time I was in a relationship with a great lady and didn't want the booty...loot is a whole other story!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 25, 2007)

BeakerFA said:


> Even if it isn't kosher, as the total absence of new pix would suggest, it still serves as a very nice tribute to Kelli.. and her Friends space is quite a handy who's-who of MySpace BBWs and SSBBWs.



Hell yeah...and the next graphic I put together will be of her sipping a from a drink with an umbrella on a beach resort, made payable from all the money she stole from her loyal fans!


----------



## Aireman (Jan 25, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> She's running out the door with the money bag labeled "Bulge Profits"!!
> 
> View attachment 14205
> 
> ...



O.K.!!!!!! I give up!!!!:huh: Where did she really go???????? It seems like the biggest secret on the net!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2007)

Aireman said:


> O.K.!!!!!! I give up!!!!:huh: Where did she really go???????? It seems like the biggest secret on the net!!!!



I shouldn't but I'm gonna anyways....


She went to the same place Santa, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny go when you grow up.......except with some of your money.



...and I don't mean you personally, Aireman, you as in "people".


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 25, 2007)

Aireman said:


> O.K.!!!!!! I give up!!!!:huh: Where did she really go???????? It seems like the biggest secret on the net!!!!


 
If you want the serious answer, it's here. Beware of disappointment. 

Now, when did this thread stop being about it's originally intended hijacking? Who else thought they needed a big fat hug from Jamal Jenkins' "Grandma" on Ghostwriter?


----------



## Aireman (Jan 25, 2007)

Jay.....really now... sheesh


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 25, 2007)

Really.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 25, 2007)

Let's not get silly here...we all know that she was snuffed in a mob hit and buried under Giants Stadium...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Let's not get silly here...we all know that she was snuffed in a mob hit and buried under Giants Stadium...



Yeah, real "greaseball" stuff.  

Isn't she buried right next to the 2006 Giants? And 2005, and 2004, and 2003.....


----------



## mango (Jan 25, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Let's not get silly here...we all know that she was snuffed in a mob hit and buried under Giants Stadium...



*Next to Jimmy Hoffa?

*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually, next to Judge Crater.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2007)

Aireman said:


> O.K.!!!!!! I give up!!!!:huh: Where did she really go???????? It seems like the biggest secret on the net!!!!



I heard aliens abducted her, as well as that she is in proctective custody because she knows who the second Kennedy shooter is.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 26, 2007)

I also heard she moved to Mauretania, where she is worshipped as a goddess.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 26, 2007)

fatlane said:


> I also heard she moved to Mauretania, where she is worshipped as a goddess.



No that's HERE. Still haven't figured out why, though. Perhaps I'll find out when the next Where's Kelligrrl game is put up.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jan 28, 2007)

Ooooh I think I found Kelligrl - for realsies! It turns out she's actually a poodle named Barney, and she did a very bad thing on my lawn. It'll take months to clear the smell!

BTW She's also lost roughly 400lbs, grown a surprisingly full amount of facial hair and - most confusingly - a strong attraction to lampposts. 

I always knew there was something odd about her.

Simon

PS Yes I've heard of that show - "GhostwriterBusters". As the song says, "I aint afraid of no ghost-writer"


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 28, 2007)

Dude.....what if she's watching over this thread.....like God


----------



## fatlane (Jan 28, 2007)

She's not. If she was, we'd see her on the members list... unless her username is "guest"...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2007)

People, it was clearly an attention stunt-- she knew she could quickly generate legendary internet status by disappearing. Who wouldn't want to be an internet celebrity on the mighty dimensions board?

Now all we have to do is stop talking about her and she'll come back.

Agreed?


----------



## Mikey (Jan 29, 2007)

fatlane said:


> She's not. If she was, we'd see her on the members list... unless her username is "guest"...



It doesn't take much to make up an e-mail address and then set up an identity here...you don't need to be a genius to figure that one out...and she happens to be a pretty smart woman. I also know for a fact that she has had such false ID's here in the past.


----------



## seun (Jan 30, 2007)

In case anyone cares she has a myspace: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=d5f3b1ea-fc08-44d9-97d8-5a41e18d1352


And no she wasn't kidnapped by aliens, she's doing fine (I think). However, she has her own official country named KELLIGIRLWORLD, it used to be called Canada....


----------



## hgee (Jan 30, 2007)

seun said:


> In case anyone cares she has a myspace:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=d5f3b1ea-fc08-44d9-97d8-5a41e18d1352
> 
> ...




Cool page in any case, but is anyone else suspicious that it might be an impostor? Someone just putting up old pics, making up some FA desirable chatter, etc.?


----------



## Mikey (Jan 30, 2007)

seun said:


> In case anyone cares she has a myspace:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=d5f3b1ea-fc08-44d9-97d8-5a41e18d1352
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2007)

Yea... If I were to do that, I would at least not try to personify her. I would just make a tribute piece.


----------



## Caine (Jan 31, 2007)

Cana moderator pleaselock this thread? I think its time kelligirl should be laid to rest and just appreciated. bringing her up always causes a ruckus.


----------



## Logan494 (Jan 31, 2007)

seun said:


> In case anyone cares she has a myspace:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=d5f3b1ea-fc08-44d9-97d8-5a41e18d1352
> 
> ...



definitely a fake, since all the pictures look like they were taken in the early 90's


----------



## seun (Jan 31, 2007)

Logan494 said:


> definitely a fake, since all the pictures look like they were taken in the early 90's



matters not. got all the kelligrl pictures i could need


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 31, 2007)

I found Jesus kitty.


----------



## panhype (Feb 1, 2007)

No, pLZ don't lock thread :shocked: I can't see enuff discussion about her... after we don't get any new pics :smitten:


Caine said:


> Cana moderator pleaselock this thread? I think its time kelligirl should be laid to rest and just appreciated. bringing her up always causes a ruckus.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 2, 2007)

This thread makes me laugh every time I see a new posting in it....lol


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 2, 2007)

I had herd rumors of her having weight related health issues, having WLS and retiring from the paysite circut.


----------



## Logan494 (Feb 6, 2007)

I heard that she took that money and ran!


----------

